# Traditional Christian Music of the world( one video per post )



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Petra, retired since the mid-2000s or something, here in a typical 80s video





And what's probably their greatest hit in the CCM scene


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

*Michael W. Smith*

Another successful Christian music artist, more than 15 million albums sold when that counted. In action since the early 1980s on the pop Christian scene. He got a fair deal of mainstream success.





Ah, Christian musicians weren't saved from the 80s aesthetics :/





He's an excellent composer as well, having recorder 3 instrumental albums or so I guess.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Best portuguese language catholic music ever


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Guys, your songs aren't Christian.

Listen to this song


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

:dance2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ excellent song!


----------



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

?


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

i don't like christian music and god but this song is nice and famous, i wonder why it wasn't posted yet:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sacramento da comunhao ( amazing catholic music - the most amazing for me)


----------



## rosarino20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Johann Sebastian Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245*part8 (Condemnation and Crucifixion) *


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Some of you have interesting definitions for what Christian music is..


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


>


^^

Every Nation 2010 in Manila Philippines:

On Friday, July 23, Every Nation Ministries made an official attempt to set the Guinness World Record for "The Most Languages Performed in a Song (Multiple Singers)” by performing “Amazing Grace” in 50 different languages.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Nice!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

from Jehovah's Witnesses

Be Forgiving (Psalms 86:5)






A Victory Song (Exodus 15:1)






Miracle of Life (Psalms 36:9)


----------



## Remolino (Nov 7, 2008)

From the Dominican Republic


----------



## rosarino20 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Requiem mass - Mozart - "Lacrimosa" *


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally titled "Yahweh Be There" but the record company didn't want to scare away sales.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> I fixed your post!
> 
> Of course God wouldn't care what kind of music we use for worshipping, I was only joking in my post. Its all comes down to personal taste of music and I'm just not too fond of metal christian songs, thats all!


And I was joking to. Lol this becoming a discussion.
Specially for you:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I love Hillsong United! They came to Nashville a few weeks ago but I couldn't go the concert sadly


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Why not make a "religious music" thread and include other religions?

Do it before we have 98 music threads on the front page.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

we seem to have enough music threads here for a new music forum.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Why not make a "religious music" thread and include other religions?
> .


not a good idea! It would be almost certain to create conflicts and flame wars somewhere down the road.


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> we seem to have enough music threads here for a new music forum.


They're takin the Sky*bar* name literally. Can hardly wait for the cocktails and hors d'oeuvre ...


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Domspatzen: Christus vincit


----------



## rosarino20 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Adeste fideles - Venite Adoremus - Pavarotti *


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Best Ave Maria verison ever, preformed by Josipa Lisac and produced by Karlo Metikoš.

Album version





Live performance from Vartoslav Lisinski hall in Zagreb in 1994.


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

I had to learn this song for my Spanish classes. It's really funny.


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Very beautiful orthodox song


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Avalon, they were famous when I was like 10.






and also this.


----------



## Remolino (Nov 7, 2008)

Think this is the song they had in a 2008 movie called "The Wild Man of the Navidad". 
On the movie it seems another group sang it.

This on the movie - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wild_Man_of_the_Navidad


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

He's since converted to Islam, but this *is* a Christian hymn, after all.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

It's not well known, but Paul Simon is a Christian. If you've followed his music over the decades you get clues here and there he was sympathetic to Christianity, but lately he's become more open about it. His latest album makes it quite obvious.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
Well according to this, Simon doesn't consider himself a Christian, but he's thinking about it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul's most popular song Bridge Over the Trouble water is also spiritually inspired and its been covered by many Chrisitan singers including the talented christian pair Sissel Kyrkjebo and Russell watson as shown in my post #82.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

In his first album with Art Garfunkel (Wednesday Morning 3am), they actually recorded several Christian folk tunes and hymns.

-- "You Can Tell the World"
-- "Go Tell it on the Mountain"
-- "Benedictus" (not a folk song obviously, but Catholic Latin hymn)
-- "Sparrow" could easily be interpreted as a spiritual song, it references a Biblical verse at the end too.

A couple songs in his solo stuff in the 70's also contain stories about people who were described as Christian.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Used to sing this song a lot in the sunday school classes..


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

^
Sounds great, very different from all other Christmas songs.


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Give Thanks


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Jesus we enthrone you


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

As the deer


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Love the last song! :cheers:


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Love the last song! :cheers:


Thanks!

Open the eyes of my heart


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

One more gift


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

This is a great Asturian song dedicated to Santa Barbara, the Patron saint of the miners.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

God only likes classical church music. He doesn't like this christian pop.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

some idiot also told me that God doesn't like chinese food neither.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ the bible teach everybody are equal for God.

And all foods are clean because God done everythings good.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree totally!


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

You are my God


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Does 'The Devil Went Down To Georgia" count as Christian music?


No! nice country tune though.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Regensburger Domspatzen - Singet dem Herrn (Pachelbel)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ Huti, this is the first time I listen to the arabic christian songs and I love it. Although I don't understand the lyrics, the singers' voices and the melody are just simply beautiful!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Just love those old church organs. Its amazing what humans have constructed and composed to praise our Lord!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

goschio said:


> Just love those old church organs. Its amazing what humans have constructed and composed to praise our Lord!


agreed! big church organ's music always fascinate me.


----------



## Nemanja034 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Nemanja034 (Jun 9, 2009)

2 parts of Stevan Hristic's requiem, written for funeral of Serbian people who died in WWI. Unfortunatelly its rarelly performed, so i couldnt find hole masterpeace on youtube. But its definitelly among my favourits.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

goschio said:


> Just love those old church organs. Its amazing what humans have constructed and composed to praise our Lord!


Simply amazing :applause:


----------



## Nemanja034 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## DalliKK (Jun 30, 2011)

*Daniel Landa- Anděl*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Nemanja034 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Nemanja034 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

she has the most beautiful voice among the female christian singers.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

This is the best version of this great hymn.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

from South Africa : "Our King is coming" Great lyrics


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Drummer Boy-Hayley Westenra ヘイリー 海莉


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

a moving experience...


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

and SGC with U2. it doesnt come better than this!


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

briker said:


> and SGC with U2. it doesnt come better than this!


Nice re-mix! I was on that concert at Rose Bowl, Pasadena 09.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Briker, are there many traditional Christmas songs in Afrikaans? Could you post them? I'd also like to see some traditional Christian hymns in the language. Another thing: is there any Catholic mass in Afrikaans?

EDIT: This Amazing Grace version by the Soweto choir is SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The First Noel by Charlotte Church


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This video is from the Christmas special of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. Very beautiful sound of bells, the orchestra and choir, enjoy the video!


----------



## raul20 (Dec 8, 2011)

*peru*

hip hop

isaac shamar


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

post some real christian music instead


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ What part of *"one video per post"* didn't you understand ?





:|


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

^^ the part i never read, oh well whats done is done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Julie Andrews sings live at Christmas in Washington 1992.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Videotape by Radiohead isn't necessarily a Christian song, but the lyrics do contain Christian references, especially the first four lines. I'm not a Christian (anymore), but this song is great no matter what you believe. It's worth it. :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> *Tomorrow (November 1), is a special day for us Christians, I mean Catholics*..... But don't worry, 'cause _The _[heretical]_ Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints_ (aka the Mormons) wish you a Merry Xmas (in advance :yes:
> 
> 
> Extracted from the Mormon Tabernacle choir (& orchestra) annual Christmas concert :cheers:....performed in Salt Lake City (at one of the largest Concert Halls in the World (21,000 seats), as far as I know..:bow:[and, after all, I don't really care about their heresy] :happy :




Damn German Protestants... but well... why not after all angel:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_*Les Anges Dans Nos Campagnes*_






-----------------------------------------------------------



opusdei said:


> ^^Why this luxury to worship god?


To God, the best.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> _*Les Anges Dans Nos Campagnes*_
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hGYcz5oSFQ


:grouphug:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> Seigneur, prends pitié de nous, tes enfants.
> Et vous tous, Saintes & Saints, priez pour nous.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a reminder that this is strictly a traditional Christian music thread and therefore please post no other kinds of music and no religion discussion either. Thank you very much!


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)




----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, since this is officially THE Mormon thread :yes: angel:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> Ok, since this is officially THE Mormon thread :yes: angel


I like their music although I'm not a Mormon.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ So do I!  (despite their heresy(ies))


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

:cheers: yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its only november but what the heck!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ladies & Gentlemen, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Orchestra at Temple Square, and Band of the United States Air Force Reserve with soloist Sandi Patty, present "O Holy Night!" :cheers::*


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

:happy::happy::happy: :



parcdesprinces said:


> En effet :yes::


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

parcdesprinces said:


> Damn German Protestants... but well... why not after all angel:


It was a Catholic church :lol:

--->


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Really?

If so, pity me/miserere mei, Deus.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

:happy::happy: (tic, tac, tic, tac...one month left...) :happy::happy::


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Christmas to you all!!! (a bit in advance, I know... :angel







:happy::happy:.. :happy::happy: 


:bow: :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ excellent music! Merry christmas to you as well.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Some Croatian I know:











:cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

OK, since _La Toussaint_ (November 1) is now behind us... So.. let them sing (again)







:






:cheers::cheers:














P.S. Less than two months to go!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Always enjoy Christmas music.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ :happy::happy::


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Joyeux Noël ! | Merry Christmas!... ....to you all :grouphug:!!










By the *Mormon Tabernacle Choir*, *Orchestre at Temple Square* & *Bells on Temple Square* (Soloist: *David Archuleta*)





:happy::happy:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

A bit in advance :|:




parcdesprinces said:


> *Jerusalem et Sion filiæ,* interprété pat la *Maitrise de Notre-Dame de Paris* (feu *Pierre Cochereau* aux grandes orgues)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^












parcdesprinces;85245573[... said:


> (November 1), is a special day for us Christians, I mean Catholics..... But don't worry, 'cause _The _[heretical]_ Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints_ (aka the Mormons) wish you a Merry Xmas (by advance :yes:
> 
> 
> Extracted from the Mormon Tabernacle choir (& orchestra) annual Christmas concert :cheers:....performed in Salt Lake City (at one of the largest Concert Halls in the World (21,000 seats), as far as I know..:bow:[and, after all, I don't really care about their heresy] :happy :


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*BONUS:*



parcdesprinces said:


> OK, since _La Toussaint_ (November 1) is now behind us... So.. let them sing (again)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ The catholic (at least over here in France) Latin version of this glorious hymn:



parcdesprinces said:


> *Adeste Fideles,* interprété pat la *Maitrise de Notre-Dame de Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ladies & Gentlemen, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Orchestra at Temple Square, and Band of the United States Air Force Reserve with soloist Sandi Patty, present "O Holy Night!" :cheers::*















:grouphug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Easter:



parcdesprinces said:


> Crucifixus etiam pro nobis !
> *Et Resurrexit*... tertia die !!! :cheer::cheer:





JmRijsel said:


> #StyleFrançais



... :happy:


parcdesprinces said:


> parcdesprinces said:
> 
> 
> > Gothic architecture (once called "French Style")[...]
> ...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Less than one month to go







...


*BONUS (







) :*

*By the Mormon Tabernacle Choir & Orchestra at Temple Square (Soloist Laura Osnes)*


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Quite early since it's an Epiphany (i.e. 6 of January) song...but well... 


:drool:














*Bizet* Forever! :drool:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Merry Christmas*, dear SSCians!!! 

:drool:
*By the Mormon Tabernacle Choir & Orchestra at Temple Square (Soloist Renée Fleming)*





:happy:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool:






:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Joyeux Noël ! | Merry Christmas! | ¡ Feliz Navidad !*



parcdesprinces said:


> *Miserere mei, Deus.*
> 
> By the [heretical] King's College Choir [anyway: :bow:].
> 
> ...





>


























*Joyeux Noël ! | Merry Christmas! | ¡ Feliz Navidad !*


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Vivement Dimanche./today.. (= Easter!)



parcdesprinces said:


> Par la *Maitrise de Notre-Dame de Paris*; feu *Pierre Cochereau* aux grandes orgues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*EASTER !!!*


:drool: 



parcdesprinces said:


> Ok, since this is officially THE Mormon thread :yes: angel:



:bow:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*La Toussaint ! ("all saints" as you say, you heretics!)*



parcdesprinces said:


> Yep, dear Bauer, the french SSC subforum is a big (well, not so big actually, but well) & happy family... some of us even meet on a regular basis in Paris, Marseille, etc, bars cheers: + :cheers2...


:grouphug:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

OK, since _La Toussaint_ (November 1) is now behind us... So.. let them sing (again)







:






:cheers::cheers:














P.S. Less than two months to go!!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Let's sing all together before tonight (it's 2:30PM CET over here) :

"Ding-Dong, Ding-Dong... Christmas is here !!!...." :happy::happy::happy:





"....Christmas JOY... !!!!"










Merry Christmas to you all !! :grouphug:


----------

